# First trip to France - headlight problem



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Weve decide to go to France at Easter. Ive got a return crossing for £88.50 with Norfolk lines to Dunkerque. I understand that we will need reflective waist coats, first aid kit, warning triangle etc but Im a bit stuck with my headlights. 

We have a Burstner Avaino which has round headlights (6" dia), how do you fit beam benders or whatever to these lights.

We are thinking about going along the north coast which Im sure that loads of members have done before, however we havnt and therefore would love to have your recomends for sites

Bubblehead


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Bubblehead said:


> Hi
> We have a Burstner Avaino which has round headlights (6" dia), how do you fit beam benders or whatever to these lights.
> 
> Bubblehead


Go into Halfords and ask for one of the beam deflector kits for whichever base vehicle you have- eg Fiat Ducato year x to y or whatever. A good Halfords should be able to advise and we have used the kits with no problems for years on both cars and van. The kits come with full instructions.

You will also need spare bulbs for your head- and side lights etc. Halfords should be able to help woth that as well - they have kits.

G


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*own*

Make your own and save money. I use self adhesive foil tape from www.cpc.co.uk

Beam benders are a money making rip off. How many continentals (inc commercial truck drivers and coach drivers) do you see in this country with beam benders?

Just another way to make money from us soft Brits.

If you let me have your address, I will send you some reflective tape in the post. I think I may even have the pattern for your vehicle somewhere.

Trev.


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

If you buy headlight protectors, they come with deflectors, and are fitted in seconds. They can be re-used so are a one off cost, plus they protect the headlights from damage.


----------



## gandj (May 11, 2005)

I have a Burstber Elegance A class which has exactly the same headlights - Hella. Not the standard Ducato headlights of course. You have to go behind the headlights and undo some screws. Then rotate the unit to the continental setting. You will see there are 2 settings UK and Continent - very neat. Unfortunately, it is fiendishly difficult to access these screws; you need a short handled screwdriver, Philips, I think, small but very strong fingers. It took me ages.
Having set them to continental over 2 years ago I have left them like that. I have never been flashed in the UK. My first MOT falls due in the spring - we'll see if they notice. I don't think you will have any luck with beam benders or tape. I found all this out at the Hella stand at the P'boro show. That is also where I got a set of bulbs.
Good luck.
Graham


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

I bought beam benders, and never used them on my first visit to france... they cost £6!

went to aldi over the weekend, got a replacment bulbs kit, including a H7 Halogen, and other, and a set of beam benders... the kit cost £5... including the £6 benders.... how's that... 

I wouldn't panic... others told me not to bother... I didn't listen... and it cost me £6... and yes I did drive at night..


hth

wilse


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*lights*

you are required by law to carry set of spare bulbs in france.When camped on harbourside in Bolougne I was approached byt young english couple who had just been stopped by French police as one of their stoplights was'nt working.They threatened to fine them 60euro's if they did'nt fix the light before driveing off.I wasable to give them a spare bulb!Valuable lesson!


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Graham

Thanks for the info on the headlights, Were away this weekend so will have a look if I get a chance (if its not raining of course). 

Bubblehead


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

beam benders  

Just get the non existent one's the europeans get when they come here. Driving over there for 20yrs and have never been stopped or questioned once with regards to headlight direction.

My advice "don't bother" :wink: :wink:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Don't take the chance. If you are stopped, or have an accident, you will be fined on the spot. It is an offence whether it is daylight or dark. Also the british insurance companies are getting hot and if you have an accident and it can be proved that your vehicle did not comply with the regulations for that country, you will be deemed as driving without insurance. If your lights can be turned to set them for continental use, that is good but remember to reset them when you get back or they will not comply with UK Construction and Use regs and will eventually mean an MOT failure. By the way, using tape or stick on converters direct to your acrylic lenses can cause burning and discolouration of the lens, which will again mean MOT failure. That is why non standard lights often have the screw adjustment. If you have standard headlights use the correct headlight covers, which come with removable patches.
The reason that continentals do not need to convert when they come to the UK is that all continental countries dip to the straight ahead position, which is what beam benders do. In the UK we have to be different and insist on dipping to the nearside. If only we could change our regs then we would not need beam converters and would not have to pay for expensive UK only headlights.


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

GerryD said:


> Also the british insurance companies are getting hot and if you have an accident and it can be proved that your vehicle did not comply with the regulations for that country, you will be deemed as driving without insurance.


Just wondered where this information comes from. I have never heard of vehicles found to be defective after an accident to have the insurance withdrawn. As far as I'm aware (and I stand to be corrected) the only conditions are that you are a named driver and hold a licence for the vehicle. An insurance company cannot withdraw their cover without prior written notice.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Freetochat said:


> GerryD said:
> 
> 
> > Also the british insurance companies are getting hot and if you have an accident and it can be proved that your vehicle did not comply with the regulations for that country, you will be deemed as driving without insurance.
> ...


There have been many cases reported of insurance companies not covering in these circumstances. It is the same as driving without an MOT. If the vehicle does not comply with the regulations then it is technically uninsured. Prior notice is already given, in your policy will be a clause that states that the vehicle must comply with the construction and use regulations at all times. This has been covered in advice issued by all of the major rescue services and the Caravan Club and C&CC.


----------

